# Superchunk Symmetry



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Due to the asymmetrical layout of my room, the rear superchunks I recently built ended up being different column heights with the left side being roughly a foot shorter than the right side. Based on what I have read on the forum, it sounded like it was important to fill the corners from floor to ceiling, which is what I did. But after some additional reading, it's starting to sound like symmetry may be more important. Is there enough of a difference that I should consider removing chunks from the right side corner to match the left even though it would leave about a foot of empty space? I would rather not mess with it unless it will cause a noticeable difference in the room response.
Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In the rear, you should be fine as is. Symmetry is much more important in front of the listening position.

Bryan


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

bpape said:


> In the rear, you should be fine as is. Symmetry is much more important in front of the listening position.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

I am getting ready to install superchunks in the front corners. Based on your reply, would your recommendation be to only install enough chunks so that the height matches on both sides and trade symmetry for total absorption? Since I haven't built the fronts yet, it won't be an issue to leave some out but I just want to make sure I do it right.
Many thanks to you Glenn, Ethan, and all the others on this forum for freely sharing your expertise. :T

Lester


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a pic of the 2 corners so I can get a better feel for what the shorter corner is like?

Bryan


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bryan,

Here is a picture that shows the soffit which runs lengthwise along the room and has two steps totalling about 12 inches. The ceiling panel was my first DIY attempt since I had 1 piece of JM814 left over. I know all the posters will have to go too...they were gifts so I need to keep them on display until I put up the wall treatments.

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=1354550014/a=133103250_133103250/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

My poorly photographed album got out of sequence somehow and I haven't figured out how to fix it yet. :scratch:
As you can see, I have just started into the whole room treatment process and will be adding front, side, and back panels eventually. I also hope to upgrade my equipment as well.
Thanks.

BTW, great movie quote in your signature. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you'd be fine to go floor to ceiling on both sides in the front. It's not that big a deal and it's broken up into a couple of different levels. Shouldn't cause a problem.

Bryan


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bryan,

Thanks again for the quick reply...I appreciate the advice.

Lester


----------

